# upstate ladies and marl works +



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2015)

This last May, I joined Ken Hull, Chrissy and Clark and NYeric on a quest to see northern small yellow ladyslippers in an undisclosed location. There used to be a marl works near a pond and much of the old structure was still standing

these are pics from 2013 of around the marlworks building and nearby








































interesting turtle near the orchids underwater

more tomorrow


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2015)

Actually it's tomorrow already! 

pics from the trail out to the orchids, and the ladyslippers with my canon slr


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2015)

Pics taken this year with iphone 4


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 12, 2015)

Wish we had native slippers!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2015)

video of our visit. let me know if the playback is jerky. i tried editing in a windows video editor... it is a little on my laptop but it's old

http://www.cnyos.org/exdisp/video/northyellow.mp4

Eric, Chrissy and Clark, please post some of your pics here if you like!


----------



## Secundino (Jul 12, 2015)

Great - makes me want to take the car and drive up the mountains and have a long walk into nature!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## emydura (Jul 12, 2015)

It looks like a lovely place.. Those lady slippers just look wonderful.

That looks like a small snapping turtle. A cool species but they will bite your hand off when they get bigger.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 12, 2015)

lovely - thank-you


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 12, 2015)

Lovely slippers! What fun!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 12, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> video of our visit. let me know if the playback is jerky. i tried editing in a windows video editor... it is a little on my laptop but it's old
> 
> http://www.cnyos.org/exdisp/video/northyellow.mp4
> 
> Eric, Chrissy and Clark, please post some of your pics here if you like!



Charles, this video worked a lot better this time around for me. Question - is that area around the pond naturally treeless, or is it growing back after disturbance? Are the conifers eastern red cedar, Juniperus virginiana? 

Lovely looking plants and I'm so happy to see them thriving in the wild.


----------



## Marco (Jul 12, 2015)

Awesome - Thanks for the tour.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2015)

Yw. The clear area is where the marl is so not much else grows. I had assumed the trees were northern white cedar but confess didn't look closely. They are usually in calcareous places but don't know if they are that far south


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Jul 12, 2015)

The Cyps. are lovely, but that stand of Columbine is fantastic. There are so many hybrid varieties around that
it's a bit hard to find native Columbine in this area.


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 13, 2015)

youngslipper said:


> Wish we had native slippers!



But you have those beautiful Disa orchids!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 13, 2015)

abax said:


> The Cyps. are lovely, but that stand of Columbine is fantastic. There are so many hybrid varieties around that
> it's a bit hard to find native Columbine in this area.




Yes the columbine loves to grow on and around the limestone walls. Pretty nice seeing it on the window wells with the sun coming through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 13, 2015)

All the pics are very nice, but I particularly like the one of the tree stump and columbine. Very nice and a fun outing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 13, 2015)

Is the bloodroot single or double flowering?


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 13, 2015)

I'd only seen the leaf/seed pod this last trip and haven't seen the flowers. If it's wild I'm assuming that it's single?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jul 13, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Eric, Chrissy and Clark, please post some of your pics here if you like!




I am outta town.
Thanks for the invitation.
Don't hold your breath, it will be a while.

Enjoyed your photos Charles. 
Found a spiranthes today. It is surrounded by elephant flower. Cool beans how isolated it all is.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2015)

Very cool, Charles!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 14, 2015)

Such a nice tour....thank you!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2015)

*the other ladies that day*

After the crew wrapped up where the northern yellow ladyslippers were, I followed Clark and Crissy back to their place. It was a challenge since Clark was driving like a bat out of h e double hockey sticks (he admitted that he may have been influenced by watching the recent 'Mad Max' movie...) and I was driving someone else's vehicle since mine had been totaled beforehand.

Clark had told me a bunch of times about a park near his place that had pink ladyslipppers. I hadn't bothered to express interest before because 'they would be just another pink ladyslipper' and there are tons of them around upstate ny and the adirondacks. This time though I had the feeling I should check them out and get 'official' pics of any orchid from new jersey so I could make another educational display. He'd said that they came up very fast, the plants were tiny, but many of the flowers were very large


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2015)

Pretty impressive!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2015)

it scored a hat trick; they were by far the smallest plants, the largest flowers and the darkest pink i'd ever seen


----------



## Clark (Aug 3, 2015)

I have not used the desktop for a bit.
A couple more from trip.


Group pic
Right to left- CNYCharles, NYEric, Ken H., Chris, and myself.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 3, 2015)

That's me sneaking up on those hapless orchids from behind in the second pic


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2015)

You are so sneaky, Charles. Those poor unsuspecting orchids! :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Aug 4, 2015)

pm'ed


----------



## Clark (Aug 4, 2015)

pm'ed


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 4, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> That's me sneaking up on those hapless orchids from behind in the second pic



Plant stalker! I've heard some of the really rare types will duck if they hear you're coming :rollhappy:

Really great to see so many slippers still thriving out there. I love the tiny C. acaule too.


----------



## Clark (Aug 6, 2015)

I have these from my cell.


My wife is checking out an oriole nest, while Charles and Ken get busy.




Ken waits his turn on a nice clump.




Eric, wishing he had his fly rod and chest waders.





 selfie


----------



## Clark (May 16, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> After the crew wrapped up where the northern yellow ladyslippers were, I followed Clark and Crissy back to their place. It was a challenge since Clark was driving like a bat out of h e double hockey sticks (he admitted that he may have been influenced by watching the recent 'Mad Max' movie...) and I was driving someone else's vehicle since mine had been totaled beforehand.
> 
> Clark had told me a bunch of times about a park near his place that had pink ladyslipppers. I hadn't bothered to express interest before because 'they would be just another pink ladyslipper' and there are tons of them around upstate ny and the adirondacks. This time though I had the feeling I should check them out and get 'official' pics of any orchid from new jersey so I could make another educational display. He'd said that they came up very fast, the plants were tiny, but many of the flowers were very large



We went yesterday.
There are hardly any left. I counted 17 holes where they were dug up. Fresh......


----------



## MaryPientka (May 16, 2016)

Lovely photos. Truly a shame to have lost so many.


----------



## cnycharles (May 16, 2016)

You're kidding! Need to put land mines there I guess
I'm sure that's why many are reluctant to share orchid locations in nj 
Were they still in fence?


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2016)

That sucks!


----------



## Clark (May 16, 2016)

My whole weekend sucked.
The ass clowns dressed in NJ state police uniforms had their own version of Bridgegate Saturday in south Jersey.


----------



## Clark (May 16, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Were they still in fence?


They were. Nice and thick within the fence. So it gives idea of what it used to, and should look like.

I don't think I will be going back to McGuire.
Over three hours to go 39 miles. Both ways no less.


----------



## cnycharles (May 16, 2016)

Double ouch


Elmer Nj


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2016)

More eBay auctions, I wonder 

One point, when you are posting photos online remember that most mobile phones and even some cameras have GPS in the exif data. A number of valuable plants have been stolen by folks posting pics only to find their prized plants gone the next day!


----------



## abax (May 16, 2016)

Well, double damnit! Cyp. acaule is disappearing around
here too. Part of the problem was pine bark beetles and
part of the large stand on some of our property was four
wheelers riding through the stands we had in one section
of the nursery. Kids with four wheelers 
on priviate property ought to have their toys taken away.


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2016)

Fortunately the camera I used and my newer camera aren't new enough to be GPS capable and I have 'location services' turned off for my phone camera app. I'm pretty sure I had the same for my last phone


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Fortunately the camera I used and my newer camera aren't new enough to be GPS capable and I have 'location services' turned off for my phone camera app. I'm pretty sure I had the same for my last phone



Good to hear Charles! I've checked to make sure my cameras weren't "GPS ready" too.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 17, 2016)

Cyp. acaule in upstate NY, 2016 I've been watching this stand for several years. It seem to be doing well this year.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 18, 2016)

I hate it when people do that!


----------



## Clark (May 18, 2016)

I don't blame them.
I am willing to bet the person could not afford health insurance.
Perhaps this is food for the kids.

As I drove away I passed law enforcement.
More worried about checking out the skirts in the parking lot.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 25, 2016)

Morels, slippers, herps and friends on a road trip...

... I cant think of a better way to spend my time.


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jul 26, 2017)

This is an interesting thread I just stumbled upon while doing a search for "video editor". I live very close to here, let me know if you go back next spring. We have acaule at our camps in Forestport and I have a lot of large jack in the pulpits in the woods behind my house, as well as a few varieties of toad lilies and trillium.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 26, 2017)

Cosmic Orchid said:


> This is an interesting thread I just stumbled upon while doing a search for "video editor". I live very close to here, let me know if you go back next spring. We have acaule at our camps in Forestport and I have a lot of large jack in the pulpits in the woods behind my house, as well as a few varieties of toad lilies and trillium.



The orchids in this thread from ny were only the cyps that Mary posted and they are on her property. She may be willing to let you check them out but probably easier to find at pitch pine bog near you or many places in the adirondacks 

Nelson swamp has lots of orchids and wildflowers


----------

